# help pxcm201 tractor supply



## rich (May 1, 2017)

I bought what was labeled as a Porter Cable 20 gal oil 1.6 hp compressor. Come to find out that model cannot be found on the PC website as it was manufactured by Mat Industries who by the way manufacture (assemble) Sanborn compressors. Did Tractor Supply pull a fast one on me, did i get a Harbour Freight dressed up as a Porter cable? thanks Rich


----------



## deppzone (Sep 18, 2017)

rich said:


> I bought what was labeled as a Porter Cable 20 gal oil 1.6 hp compressor. Come to find out that model cannot be found on the PC website as it was manufactured by Mat Industries who by the way manufacture (assemble) Sanborn compressors. Did Tractor Supply pull a fast one on me, did i get a Harbour Freight dressed up as a Porter cable? thanks Rich


Can you upload a photo? I have an issue with one as well that may have been manufactured by Mat..............


----------

